# just to confirm



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2014)

Roebic Crystal drain opener from Lowe's is ok to use? Made a purchase and forgot to reup the lye. Need to get more soon!! Thx!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it this one?

http://www.bigbrandwater.com/roebichdcry.html?cmp=googleproducts&kw=roebichdcry

That one is 100% lye, so yes.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2014)

http://m.lowes.com/pd/Roebic-Laboratories-Inc-32-oz-Drain-Cleaner-Crystals/4751600

This is it. Didn't know if there's a significant difference between commercial and cosmetic strength (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 25, 2014)

Yep, its good to use. You can use any brand as long as it says 100% lye.


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 25, 2014)

I was using that for a while, until the local meth cooks bought it all.  

It's tiny little pellets and static always leaves some sticking to the sides of the plastic container you measure in.   But it dissolves quickly!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 25, 2014)

I was shocked at how hard it was to find lye in my town - and I'm just outside of Seattle!  Finally found 100% lye at Ace Hardware (but it's a little cheaper online).


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 25, 2014)

It can be hard to find lye in my area too, lot of meth use/manufacturing . The big places like lowes or home depot doesn't carry it but the smaller mom and pop hardware stores do. I'm lucky that there is a local soap place I can get 5# buckets for $10.


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 25, 2014)

My local True Value orders it for me a case at a time.  I get a good price and don't have to pay shipping.  It comes on their truck and I pick it up at the store.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

Our Lowe's has the Roebic.  It works fine.  It is what I am using right now as I forgot to get NaOH also.  I have some now from ED, but the Roebic needs using up first.

Interesting note, though, the Roebic bottles do not gain nearly as much weight between soapmaking batches like the ED stuff does. (NaOH will absorb moisture from the air, so I weigh the bottle after I pour enough for the batch, then weigh it again right before the next batch to know how much moisture it soaked up.) Not sure why it absorbs 15 grams less between batches.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2014)

Susie said:


> Our Lowe's has the Roebic.  It works fine.  It is what I am using right now as I forgot to get NaOH also.  I have some now from ED, but the Roebic needs using up first.
> 
> Interesting note, though, the Roebic bottles do not gain nearly as much weight between soapmaking batches like the ED stuff does. (NaOH will absorb moisture from the air, so I weigh the bottle after I pour enough for the batch, then weigh it again right before the next batch to know how much moisture it soaked up.) Not sure why it absorbs 15 grams less between batches.



Blowing. My. Mind. 

So the lye you buy from each retail setting. 
You weight the purchase in container. 
Soap, and less the lye in container. 
Next reconfirm the amount, soap #2 batch.
Less both batches, and reweigh. Soap batch #3.
Less it all, reweigh, soap.........
Etc.
Etc.
Then later on you see the moisture amount seeped in from nuances in the calculations being off??? 

And this lye has less loss than other lye purchases? In other words, for some reason, this lye picks up less air water particles than others you've experienced? So it technically lasts longer...
Am I getting this? Feel totally lag brained and confused lol!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 25, 2014)

I used to buy the Roebic's lye from Lowe's but they don't carry it any more in my city. It did say 100% lye and it worked just fine.


----------

